# Repron school Dubai



## cuba (Feb 17, 2012)

Would anyone who is working at Repton, or know anything about it, be able to give me some information about the school? Sending in an application and would love to hear some experiences etc
Thanks


----------



## cuba (Feb 17, 2012)

*Repton*
Please excuse the typo in the title!


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know anything about the school so I can not make a judgement, however I have seen it advertise the same roles (senior leaders and teachers) three times already so they either have no one applying or they have a high turnover of teachers.


----------



## cuba (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Rustysmart. Where was it that you saw the jobs being readvertised? tes? 

Was told I'll be contacted in the coming week if they want to continue with my application so we'll see even they even want me at all!


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

cuba said:


> Thanks for the reply Rustysmart. Where was it that you saw the jobs being readvertised? tes?
> 
> Was told I'll be contacted in the coming week if they want to continue with my application so we'll see even they even want me at all!


Yeah I've seen the posts advertised each time on the TES - seemed strange they needed to keep advertising.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

cuba said:


> Would anyone who is working at Repton, or know anything about it, be able to give me some information about the school? Sending in an application and would love to hear some experiences etc
> Thanks


Hi 
I have been to Repton dubai a couple of times to pick up my niece .
Its a beautiful huge school,with a mixed group of students
I have seen only the grade 1 class area, they have around 7 to 8 different classes for grade 1 students ,each class with approx 25- 30 children and a head teacher and assistant teacher.
The only concern was finding a parking at 2:00 pm 
check out their website i cannot post a url to other sites till i become an active member after 4 post or more. however you can google them 

good luck!


----------



## Oli17 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Cuba

I too have applied to Repton and was told today that I have an interview in a couple of weeks. I have been reading very mixed reviews on the school and am not sure what to think...


----------

